# Which Russian Tsar are you?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A quiz:

https://www.rbth.com/history/326225-quiz-which-russian-tsar


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Mikhail I

Congratulations. You are most like the first tsar of the Romanov dynasty. Mikhail I is not the most famous Russian monarch, but he was kind and religious, and loved his family. In the early 17th century these qualities helped him to calm the country after the turbulent Time of Trouble.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I did the quiz 4 times. Glad it was short. There is a margin for error that I was trying to minimise since I could've answered a couple of questions differently, like the question about innovations (depends on innovations). And it's 50/50 between Catherine the Great and Alexander I, got twice each.

Catherine the Great

Wow, you might even have some blue blood. This ambitious and successful leader ruled for 34 years and was praised for her courage and intelligence. As Alexandre Dumas once said, femininity did not get in the way of her duties as a head of state.

Alexander I

Well done. You have something in common with Alexander I who was once called the “Sphinx unguessed until death” due to his mysterious character. A cautious leader, he did not abstain from using force when necessary but preferred diplomacy over conflict. He ruled during the early 18th century and there’s a legend that he faked his own death to live as a common man.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Just once:

Alexander I

Well done. You have something in common with Alexander I who was once called the “Sphinx unguessed until death” due to his mysterious character. A cautious leader, he did not abstain from using force when necessary but preferred diplomacy over conflict. He ruled during the early 18th century and there’s a legend that he faked his own death to live as a common man.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Alexander I

Well done. You have something in common with Alexander I who was once called the "Sphinx unguessed until death" due to his mysterious character. A cautious leader, he did not abstain from using force when necessary but preferred diplomacy over conflict. He ruled during the early 18th century and there's a legend that he faked his own death to live as a common man.*

*Cor blimey!!!* 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

What a choice - what a crew!


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Gave up on question 2: How do you deal with incompliant opponents? "Avoid them" wasn't an option. I guess I wouldn't make a good Tsar...


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Mikhail 1 for me too.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Apparently I am Catherine the Great!? 
Though as she was a big supporter of the arts and sciences, and she did a lot to open up RussIa to ideas and influences from other countries, maybe that's not so bad.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Alexander I also for me. 
Btw, did someone notice that Nicholas II looks like Medvedev? :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> *Alexander I
> 
> Well done. You have something in common with Alexander I who was once called the "Sphinx unguessed until death" due to his mysterious character. A cautious leader, he did not abstain from using force when necessary but preferred diplomacy over conflict. He ruled during the early 18th century and there's a legend that he faked his own death to live as a common man.*
> 
> ...


Late eighteenth/ early *nineteenth *century - and Wiki doesn't make him sound quite as attractive!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_I_of_Russia


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm Peter the Great, a compassionate bone-crusher.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Late eighteenth/ early *nineteenth *century - and Wiki doesn't make him sound quite as attractive!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_I_of_Russia


Tsar Alexander I went to battle in Austerlitz against the advice of his field marshal Kutuzov and became personally responsible for the loss of 10.000 Russian soldier's lives. Disillusioned Alexander I returned to St Petersburg leaving his army in Kutuzov's hands. Napoleon attacked Russia and was defeated by Kutuzov, who constantly evaded a battle with _La Grande Armee_ because he didn't want any useless loss of life on the Russian side. Moscow burned and Napoleon's army experienced the Russian winter, which in France was told to be the reason of the defeat. This was fake news however: Napoleon was outsmarted by Kutuzov and he didn't want that truth to become known.


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I got Alexander I.

"You have something in common with Alexander I who was once called the “Sphinx unguessed until death” due to his mysterious character. A cautious leader, he did not abstain from using force when necessary but preferred diplomacy over conflict. He ruled during the early 18th century and there’s a legend that he faked his own death to live as a common man."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Catherine the Great - I'll agree to this _travesti_ role as long as it doesn't call for a castrato.


----------

